# ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

:mus13:    العقـــــــــــــــــــارب   :mus13:


:mus13: اللافقاريات   Invertebrates  :mus13:

تتواجد المفصليات ذوي الثمان أرجل حول العالم تقريبا في كل بقعة من بقاعها وتختلف مجموعتهم عن جميع الأنواع الأخرى من الحيوانات. وتشمل:العقارب , العناكب والقراد وغيرها من تتصف بوجود ثمان أرجل من الحيوانات اللافقارية. 

والعقارب من الحيوانات المفصلية السامة الحقودة الذين ينتمون لجماعة ذوي الثمان أرجل .

معظم العقارب ليلية  تخرج أثناء الفترة المسائية , تختبيء تحت الصخور , من بين الشقوق الأرضية, أو في جحرها وتخرج منه أثناء المغيب . 

بالرغم أن العقارب مرتبطه بالحر والأجواء الجافة مثل الصحاري , نجدهم متواجدين في بيئات متنوعة تشمل الاراضي الزراعية,السافانا ,الغابات,والكهوف ,وأيضا اكتشفوا أنهم يتواجدون تحت الثلج والصخور المغطاه عند ارتفاع 12 ألف قدم في جبال الانديز في شمال أمريكا والهملايا في آسيا.


العقرب حيوان مفترس مفصلي الأرجل خطير ينتشر فى المناطق الحارة والمعتدلة والعقرب حيوان ينشط ليلاً ويبتعد عن الأنظار خلال النهار .


ويتغذى على الحشرات والعناكب ويمتص عصارتها فقط وإذا كانت الفريسة كبيرة يتعمد العقرب قتلها بحمته ( غدة السم فى طرفه الخلفى ) ويتنفس العقرب عن طريق الرئات الكُتبية وجهازه الدورى من النوع المفتوح وله قلب به 7 حجرات .

والعقرب Buthus quinquestriatusحيوان ولود، تتكون أجنتها داخل ردب خاصة من المبيض، وتقتل الأنثى الذكر عقب السفاد، وتحمل الأم صغارها على ظهرها، ويتغذى العقرب بامتصاص عصارة الفرائس.

والعقرب هو الحيوان الوحيد الذى يموت أذ ا حاصرته النيران من كل جهة حيث ينتحر بسمه ويموت موت سريع .







العقارب كائنات ليلية تختفي نهاراً في الجحور وبين الأحجار وبين أكوام الأوراق القديمة والأحذية القديمة.

وتأخذ في إنتاج السم داخل جسمها بالنهار ثم تخرج من مخابئها وقت الغروب وتأخذ في ممارسة مهامها في اللدغ حتى بعد الفجر. حيث تعاود إنتاج السم لذا فلدغة العقرب تكون خطيرة عند الغروب لاحتوائها على كمية أكبر من السم , أما لدغة الصباح فقليلة السمية حيث يكون مستودع السم تقريباً فارغاً. 


العقرب حيوان يعيش في البلاد الحارة والمعتدلة واكبر انواعه يوجد في المناطق الاستوائية في افريقيا وامريكا , وهو كثير الانتشار  في المناطق القريبة من سفوح الجبال وفي الاماكن الخربة . 


ولعل اكثرها شيوعا هو جنس Buthus  وكلها تعيش في الجحور وتحت الحجارة ولا تظهر اثناء النهار ولكنها تتنشط في الليل سعيا وراء الغذاء ويتكون عادة من الحشرات والعناكب , وهي سامة وسمها قاتل  للكثير من الحيوانات , وتقبض على فريستها بملاقطها وتلدغها بحمتها حتى تموت , ثم تمتص عصارة جسمها , اما الاجزاء الصلبة فتتركها.


:mus13: الشكل الخارجي :mus13:







للعقرب جسم مستطيل يتراوح طوله بين "8 سم" الى "12 سم" وله عدة الوان .

وينقسم جسم العقرب الى ثلاث مناطق.

1- مقدم الجسم        او المنطقة الراس ثدرية        PROSOMA 

2- وسط الجسم      او المنطقة البطنية الامامية      MESOSOMA 

3- مؤخر الجسم     او المنطقة البطنية الخلفية       MERA SCMA  



ومقدم الجسم ووسط الجسم يكونان معا الجزء البيض المستطيل المنضغط من اعلى ومن الاسفل والذي يظهر لنا كأنه الجزء الاساسي من جسم الحيوان, اما مؤخر الجسم فهو الجزء الرفيع الطويل العقدي الذي يظهر لنا كأنه ذيل حيوان.


:mus13: مقدم الجسم

يتكون مقدم الجسم من 6 عقل او شدف غير وضحة التقسيم وتغطيها من اعلى صفيحة واحدة صلبة تعرف بالدرقة CARAPACE ويمكن مشاهدة اثر التقسيم من السطح السفلي حيث تخرج الاطراف او الزوائد , ويوجد على سطح الدرقة من الامام اعين العقرب وهي زوج من العيون المركبة في الوسط ومجموعتان جانبيتان تتألف كل منهما من عينين الى خمسة اعين بسيطة وفي اسفل الطرف الامامي للجسم توجد فتحة الفم .

ويتصل بهذه المنطقة ستة ازواج من الزوائد او الارجل والمفصلية زوج منها لكل عقلة والزوج الاول صغير  ويتواجد  على جانبي فتحة الفم وتتكون كل زائدة من ثلاث قطع اثنتين منها تكونان كلابة او ملقط ويعرف هذا الزوج بالقرنين الكلابيين وظيفتهما القبض على الفريسة وتقطيع جسمها , وسطحها مزود بعدد كبير من الشعيرات اللمسية الحساسة . 

اما الزوج الثاني فهو كبير - اكبر الزوائد جميعا -  وتتكون كل زائدة من ست قطع تنتهي  بجزء الملقط ووظيفته القبض على الفريسة وتقطيعها والزائدتان مزودتان ايضا بشعيرات لمسية عديدة , ويعرفان باللامسين القدميين ويقطعان خلف الفم  وقاعدتهما عريضة تساعد على ضغط جسم الفريسة , والازواج الاربعة الاخرى من الزوائد تستعمل للمشي وتعرف بارجل السير ويتركب كل نها من سبع قطع صغيرة تنتهي بمخالب قرنيه وقواعد الزوجين الاماميين منها عريضة وتتجه نحو الفم وتساعد ايضا على ضغط جسم الفريسة وتقطيعة .


:mus13: وسط الجسم

يتركب من ست عقل ظاهرة تغطي السطح العلوي والسطح السفلي لكل منها صفيحة صلبة وتتصل جانبا هاتين الصفيحتين ببعضهما البعض بواسطة غشاء رخو وفي وسط السطح الطني للعقلة الاولى توجد الفتحة التناسلية وتسمى هذة بالعقلة التناسلية ويوجد فوق الفتحة التناسلية صفيحة صغيرة تعرف بالغطاء التناسلي . ويتصل بالسطح البطني للعقلة الثانية زوج من الزوائد يعرف بالزوائد المشطية تنتهي حافتها الخلفية بصف من الزوائد الصغيرة الدقيقة تشبه اسنان المشط وتتبر كاعضاء لمس حسية , اما العقل الاربعة التالية فلا تتصل بالزوائد ولكن يوجد على جانب السطح البطني لكل منها زوج من الفتحات الطويلة المائلة هي الفتحات التنفسية تؤدي كل منها الى عضو خاص بالتنفس يعرف بالرئة الكتابية وتتكون المنطقة لبطنية اامامية في طور من سبع عقل تسمى الاولى منها قبل التناسلية وهي تختفي اثناء النمو.


:mus13: مؤخر الجسم

ويتكون من ست عقل واضحة لا تتصل بها زوائد والعقلة الاولى منها مخروطية الشكل وتشبه الى حد اعلى عند سير الحيوان , وتوجد فتحة الاست على السطح البطني في مؤخر العقلة السادسة ويلي هذه العقلة جزء منتفخ كمثري الشكل يسمى الدبر , له طرف مدبب يعرف بالحمة او عضو اللدغ ويوجد داخل الدبر غدتان تفتح كل منهما بثقب دقيق قرب طرف الحمة. 


:mus13:  التركيب الداخلي في الوظائف الحيوية  :mus13:


:mus13: الجهاز الهضمي

يتغذى العقرب على الحيوانات الصغيرة كالحشرات والعناكب ويقتنصها بالجزء الملقطي من الزوج الثاني من الزوائد ثم يقتلها  بان يلدغها بحمته السامة وفتحة فم العقرب صغيرة ولا يمكن ان يبتلع الا الحشرات الصغيرة جدا, ولذلك فانه يعتمد غالبا في غذائه على امتصاص عصارة الفرائس التي يقتنصها.

تتكون القناة الهضمية من جزء امامي  ويشمل هذا فتحة الفم التي تؤدي الى بلعوم جدرانه مرنة تمتد منها الياف عضلية تتصل بجدار الرأس الصدر وبانقباض هذه الالياف يتسع البلعوم فيمتص عصارة فريسته ويلي البلعوم المرئ , وهو ضيق يتجه الى الخلف وتفتح فيه قناتان لزوج من الغدد اللعابية , ثم يؤدي البلعوم الى المعي المتوسط وهو الجزء الاكبر من القناة الهضمية . ويتكون من انبوبة طويلة متسعة ذات جدار غدية وتفتح في المعي المتوسط خمسة ازواج من انابيب ضيقة تتصل بجسم غدي كبير يعرف عادة بالكبد ويفرز جدار المعي المتوسط والجسم الغدي الخمائر على المواد الغذائية فتهضمها وتمتص نواتج الهضم بواسطة الخلايا المبطنة للمعي المتوسط والجسم الغدي , ويلي المعي المتوسط المعي الخلفي وهو  انبوبة ضيقة تفتح عند مبدئها زوج او اثنان من قنوات ملبيجي التي تقوم بعملية الاخراج وتنتهي القناة الهضمية بفتحة الاست على السطح البطني عند نهاية العقلة الاخيرة من عقل الجسم.

 :mus13: الجهاز الدموي   

 ان الجهاز الدموي عند العقرب ارقى منه في الصراصير , مع انه يشبهه في تركيبه الاساسي , فالقلب يقع في الجزء الظهري من وسط الجسم داخل فراغ التامور وقلب العقرب انبوبي الشكل مكون من عدد من الحجرات يتصل بفراغ التامور بواسطة فتحات جانبيه لها صمامات. ومن طرفه الامامي والجانبين تخرج اوعية  دموية كثيرة , اما من طرفه الخلفي فيخرج وعاء يمتد بطول مؤخر الجسم ويتجمع الدم بعد مروره باعضاء الجسم المختلفة في جيوب دموية اسفل الفراغ البطني. ثم يسير من هذه الجيوب الى الرئات الكتابية باوعية دموية تفتح في فراغ التامور ومنه الى القلب وبذلك يكون الدم في العقرب له دوره في عملية التنفس بخلاف الحال في الحشرات. يحتوي دم العقرب على مادة الهيموسيانين, والكرات الدموية بيضوية الشكل , كبيرة, عديمة اللون ولا توجد كرات دموية حمراء.

دم العقرب هو ( هوموليمفاوي) فاتح جدا يتلاعب لونه بين الاصفر والاخضر ويحوي جسيمات دموية لا لون لها.

اما عامل التنفس عند العقرب الذي يربط الاوكسجين والذي يشبه عمله عمل الهوموجلوبين عند الثديات( هوموتسانين).

واما عدد دقات القلب عند العقرب فيتراوح بين 150 الى 170 دقة في الدقيقة, وهو طردي مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.


:mus13: الجهاز التنفسي 

تؤدي كل فتحة تنفسية الى تجويف داخل الجسم يعرف باحجره التنفسيه اي الرئة الكتابية ويوجد داخل هذه الحجرة صفائح رقيقة الجدار متراصة بجوار بعضها البعض تشبه صفحات الكتاب يملأ الدم فراغها الداخلي, ويدخل الهواء الجوي من الفتحات التنفسية الى الفراغ بين الصفائح , فيمر الاوكسجين خلال جدران الصفائح الرقيقة الى الدم كما يخرج خلالها ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الدم الى الهواء ويحيط بالحجرات التنفسية عضلات خاصة عند انقباضها  تضيق  الحجرات التنفسية فتدفع ما بها من الهواء الى الخارج ثم بانبساط هذه العضلات تتسع الحجرات التنفسية ثانية فيندفع الهواء اليها ليملأها وبذلك يتجدد الهواء داخلها.


:mus13:   الجهاز العصبي

يتركب الجهاز العصبي من عقدة عصبية فوق مريئيه ومقرنين حول مريئين والمقرنين اعصاب تتصل الى الازواج الستة الاولى من الزوائد والغطاء التناسلي والمشطية والعقلتين, وتقع العقلة العصبية الاولى في الحبل البطني في العقلة الخامسة للمنطقة البطنية الخلفية.


:mus13: اعضاء الحس

اعضاء الحس في العقرب هي العيون والزائدتان المشطيتان, تشبه العيون الجانبية في صفاتها عيينات الحشرات, اما العينان الوسطيتان فتحتويان على خلايا شبكية على شكل مجموعات كما في العون المركبة ولكن لها عدسة واحدة والزائدتان المشطيتان اعضاء لمس.



 :mus13: الجهاز التناسلي

الجنسان منفصلان ويوجد الجهاز التناسلي في منطقة وسط الجسم , ويتركب في الذكر من زوجين من الخصى وهو على شكل انابيب طويلة تتحد ببعضها البعض بفروع مستعرضة تتصل بوعاء ناقل واحد مزود في نهايته بغدد اضافية ومتحور الى قضيب مزدوج يفتح خلف الغطاء التناسلي مباشرة.

اما اعضاء الانثى فهي مبيض واحد يتكون من ثلاث انابيب طويلة متصلة ببعضها البعض بفروع مستعرضة وتفتح قناة المبيض على الغطاء التناسلي.

( الواخز) عبارة عن أنبوب منحني ويحتوي بداخله على غدتين سامتين تفرزان الذيغان السام، ويحمل الذنب الجهاز اللاسع فوق الجسم من الخلف وباتجاه الأمام وهي الوضعية التي يتخذها العقرب ليدافع عن نفسه أو ليحصل بها على فريسته وطعامه.
وتضفي هذه الوضعية عليه منظراً يبعث الرعب في النفس.

​


----------



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



 :mus13: التكاثر عند العقرب  :mus13:

يبدأ التكاثر عند العقرب في شهر ايار,ويستمر حتى اواخر ايلول, ويتم مباشرة عن طريق التلاصق الذي يرافقه حركات مختلفة.

ذكور العقارب التي تخرج مع بزوغ الفجر باحثة عن الطعام , وتخطى بخطى ثقيلة في حين  ذنبه مرفوع شيئا ما عن سطح الارض مقوّس بشكل بسيط  والايدي مبسوطة الى الامام والاصابع مفتوحة وكأنه مستعد للقبض على فريسة.

اذا وُجدت انثى بالقرب من الذكر فإنه يشعر بها بواسطة رائحة الاثر . وحين يشعر الذكر بالانثى يتوقف صامتا ويبدأ جسمه بالرجف الموجي, يتوقف ثم يتواصل , وهناك انواع من الذكور تُسمع  حين الرجف. وهناك انواع اخرى تبدأ بالدوران حول الانثى , تُبدي الانثى رغبتها في عدم الحركة فتقف صامتة امام ذكرها وتسمى هذه المرحلة ب (مرحلة التعارف) بعدها يرسل الذكر يده لجسم الانثى في حين تستمر الانثى في صمتها ويربط يداه في صع الانثى ويسحبها الى الخلف وراءه ويتخلل ذلك حركات رقص مختلفة, فتتلاصق اجسامها ثم يفترقان . اما المرحلة التالية فتبدأ بها الانثى اذ ترفض السير وراء الذكر وكأنها  تشير الى الوجوب في الشروع بالمرحلة الثانية, يلتصق الذكر بالانثى فما الى فم , في حين يرسل عضوه الذكري الذي يفرز مادة لاصقة الى عضو الانثى الانثوي ثم يتركها هاربا. 


 :mus13: مراحل تفقيس البيض عند انثى العقرب  :mus13:






:mus13: اليوم الأول ... فتح الظهر قبل التفقيس 





:mus13: اليوم الثاني ... بداية خروج صغارها من البيضة





:mus13: اليوم الثالث 





:mus13: اليوم الرابع 





:mus13: اليوم الخامس 





:mus13: اليوم السادس ... النفاس ثم يتسكر الظهر تلقائي






:mus13:  العقرب ولود 

بيض العقرب بيضوي الشكل , يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من المح ويوجد في حويصلة من قنا البيض . ويحدث الاخصاب داخل الجسم , وتنمو البويضات الملقحة هناك ثم تلد العقرب الصغار وتشبه امهاتها فيما عدا الحجم. اما عدد الاحياء التي تلدها العقرب فيصل الى خمسة واربعين عقرب, ويحيط بالصغار عند ولادتها غشاء رقيق تشقه الام بعد الولادة فيخرج منه الصغار فتحمل الام صغارها عند ولادتها على ظهرها لمدة اسبوع, وفي هذه الفتره لا يتناول الصغار الغذاء, ثم تترك الصغار امها بعد ذلك لتبدأ حياة حرة تحت حماية ورعاية امها.


:mus13: علاقةالعقرب الام بصغارها 

بعد عملية الولادة وبعد ان يكون الوليد قد تخلص من غشاء كان يحيطه , يتصلق على ظهر امه , وهذا يعني الهرب من سطح الارض والحجارة التي يصعب عليه الحركة عليها.

حتى ولو وضعت للوليد عقرب مصنوعة من كرتون او غير ذلك فانه يتصلق عليها, وهذا يعني ان صغار العقارب غير قادرة على تمييز امها بواسطة الرائحة او حركه معينه وانما تصلقها هذا هو ليس الا هربا من سطح الارض.

اما العقرب الام فتستطيع تمييز صغارها عن باقي الحشرات وقد اوجريت تجربه لذلك , فقُدم لها نمل الحصاد, فما لبثت العقرب ان انقضت عليها لتقتلها , اما صغارها فقد رفعت لهم ايديها وهيأت لهم جسمها ليتسلقوا عليها. وقد ثبت ان العقرب تستطيع تمييز صغارها بواسطة الشعيرات الحسية الموجودة على اصابعها.

​


----------



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*




:mus13:  أنواع العقارب  :mus13:


العقارب بشكل عام تشكل مصدر فزع للإنسان وهي بالرغم صغر حجمها إلا أنها سامة ومؤذية للإنسان ولكن هناك عقارب لسعتها لا تتعدى لسعة النحلة. 

يوجد على مستوى العالم أكثر من 1500 نوع من العقارب، فقط 50 نوع منها مؤذية للإنسان..

هناك ست أنواع من العقارب  معروفة ومنتشرة أكثرها شيوعاً العقرب السوداء و العقرب الصفراء  متواجدة بكثرة .

 أكبرهم حجما وهو Emperor Scorpion "العقرب الامبراطور" .


البيان التالي يوضح أسمائها العلمية وألوانها.


1

 Androctonus crassicauda
 سوداء
 أكثرها سمية


2

 Leiurus quinquestriatus
 جسمها بني مصفر وأرجلها صفراء والعقلة الأخيرة في ذيلها بنية مصفرة
 أكثرها سمية


3

 Compsobuthus arabicus
 صفراء
 -------


4

 Apisthobuthus pterygocercus, (Apistobuthus pterygocercus)
 صفراء ومقارضها طويلة
 -------


5

 Buthacus leptochelys
 صفراء
 سميتها بسيطة أشد من لسعة النحلة بقليل


6

 Scorpio maurus
 سوداء كاكاوية الجسم وبها خطوط صفراء وأرجلها صفراء
 سميتها بسيطة تعادل سم النحلة


ملاحظة

النوعان الاول والثانى يعتبران من أقوى العقارب سمية على مستوى العالم.


:mus13:  العقرب والعلم  :mus13:


أعلن باحثون أمريكيون أن السم الذي يستخدمه العقرب في شل ضحاياه يقضي على أورام المخ القاتلة التي تصيب الإنسان. 

وقال الدكتور (هيرالد سونتيامر) بجامعة الأباما أنه نجح في استخلاص عنصر من سم العقرب يمكنه أن يقضي على خلايا المخ السرطانية، وأضاف سونتيامر أنه إذا ما طبقت النتائج التي توصلوا إليها على الإنسان فإن سم العقرب سوف يصبح أول علاج حقيقي لسرطان المخ القاتل المعروف باسم (الجاليوما).

وهذا النوع من السرطان يتسبب في وفاة 18 ألف أمريكي سنوياً.

​


----------



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: العقرب الصفراء :mus13:






تنتمي الجرارة (العقرب الصفراء) إلى فصيلة البوثيدي (Buthidae) و هي من أكثر فصائل العقارب سمية، إلا أن سميتها نادراً ما تكون قاتلة للإنسان، ولكنها قد تقتل الطفل أو الشيخ الكبير لضعف مناعة الجسم عندهم.


:mus13: العقرب الصفراء (Compsobuthus arabicus) :mus13:

:mus13: طول الجسم

 إذا فردنا الذيل يكون طولها من الفم إلى الشوكة 3 سم.


:mus13: شكل الجسم

يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض صغيرة جداً، أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي بالحُمَة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحُمَة تجويفان أنبوبيان ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم. وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان بمقارض طويلة يستخدمها في تقطيع فرائسه، وتتميز العقرب الصفراء بمقارض طويلة نسبياً ورفيعة بالمقارنة مع العقرب السوداء وعقلها الخمسة في الذيل متساوية في السمك ورفيعة بالمقارنة مع ذيل العقرب السوداء.

صفراء اللون ، العقلة الأخيرة من الذيل داكنة اللون تميل إلى السواد ، يتراوح طولها عند البلوغ بين 5 و10 سم. وفي الصحراء نجد هذا النوع دائماً تحت الحجارة ونادراً ما يلجأ إلى الحفر بعيداً عن سطح الأرض ولا يتجاوز طول الجحر فى الغالب 20سم. سمها مميت للإنسان قليل الحجم. وهذا النوع هو واحد من اخطر أنوع العقارب فى العالم







:mus13: بيئتها

 العقرب الصفراء معروف عنها أنها قد تحفر لها جحراً أو تستخدم جحر غيرها كجحور اليرابيع ولكنها تختبيء في النهار بين الصخور والشجيرات والنباتات الجافة وتحت الأنقاض، وتخرج ليلاً للبحث عن الغذاء. 

:mus13: اللون

 يكون لون الجسم أصفر والأطراف والمقارض بلون أصفر فاتح كأنه شفاف.

ولقد لاحظ العلماء مؤخراً أن العقارب عموماً والصفراء خاصة تشع بلون أصفر بعد تسليط الأشعة فوق البنفسجية على جسمها والإشعاع يشبه الذي يظهر من علامات المرور ليلاً. وعموماً لا يُرى اللون فوق البنفسجي وهو ضار للإنسان. 

ويستخدم بعض العلماء مصباحاً يدوياً يشع الأشعة فوق البنفسجية لمتابعة ودراسة العقارب وقد لاحظ أحدهم أن العقارب الصفراء يمكن رؤيتها عن بعد خمسة أمتار بعد تسليط الأشعة عليها أما السوداء فتشع بلون أصفر مخضر داكن ولا ترى إلا من على بعد ثلاثة أمتار. 

وقد لاحظوا أن العقرب الصفراء تشعر بتسليط الضوء عليها فتهرب سريعاً لتدخل جحر اليربوع أو جحرها وقد لا حظوا أيضاً أن جحر العقرب الصفراء يكون عميقاً وليس سطحياً.

عندتسليط مصدر ضوء اشعة فوق البنفسجية على عقارب صفراء موجودة في الأسر فلم يلاحظ أي إشعاع يظهر منهم وقد يكون السبب أنه فقدوا هذه الخاصية بسبب الجوع أو الأسر في مكان ضيق. وبالفعل فقد لاحظ بعض العلماء أن سمية العقارب تضعف وتكون أقل فاعلية بعد العيش في الأسر. 

:mus13: السم 

يعتبر سم العقرب هو مصدر فزع الناس منها وهي تستخدم السم لتخدير فرائسها وللدفاع عن نفسها وقد لاحظ العلماء أن العقارب التي تكون مقارضها ضعيفة تكون سميتها أقوي والعجيب أن أغلب فرائسها من اللافقاريات الصغيرة غير أن سمها أكثر تأثيراً في الثدييات. 

ويعزى ذلك للدفاع عن نفسها من الثديات. ويتركب السم من أنزيمات ومركبات بعضها تسبب الآلام المبرحة للملسوع، ومركبات أخري تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي، حيث تخدر الجسم وتسبب له الاضطراب في التنفس وهبوط في القلب. 

وتبلغ الآلام والاضطرابات أشدها بعد تقريباً ساعة من اللسعة، وتستمر لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين يبدأ بعدها التحسن، وينتهي كل شيئ بعد يومين أو ثلاثة. وتختلف حساسية الناس للسم حسب العمر والوزن، فالصغار وكبار السن أكثركم تأثراً بالسم. 

الصغار لصغر وزنهم حيث يكون تركيز السم في أجسامهم أكثر، والكبار لضعف مناعة أجسامهم. والأعراض التي تصيب الملسوع تختلف من شخص للآخر، ومنها على سبيل المثال، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وضغط الدم أو هبوطه وزيادة في التعرق وسيلان اللعاب ونزول الدموع اللاإرادي وألم شديد في موضع اللسعة وإسهال وترجيع. 






:mus13: طعامها

العقارب بشكل عام مفترسة شرسة تخرج من مخبئها ليلاً للبحث عن فرائسها ومن أشد أعدائها الشَّبَث وتحدث بينهما معارك شديدة فإن استطاع الشبث قضم ذيل العقرب انتهت المعركة لصالحه، و إلا كانت الشبث الخاسرة. 

وطريقة صيدها أنها إذا شعرت بحركة حشرة بالقرب منها، اتجهت إليها وضربتها بواسطة مقارضها و أمسكتها، ثم تلسعها بشوكتها لسعة أو أكثر وتغرز فيها السم، وفي السم مادة تسهل الهضم للعقرب، بعد ذلك تقطعها بواسطة مقارضها ثم تمتص عصارتها بواسطة فمها الصغير الذي لا يستطيع ابتلاع الفرائس. 

والعقرب لا تفرز سمها كله مرة واحدة ولكن حسب الحشرة التي أمامها، وتتراوح كمية السم التي تخزنه في أكياسها مابين 0.5 إلى 2 ميلي جرام. وتحتاج بعد ذلك من يومين إلى ثلاثة لإعادة تخزين السم.

 وتفترس أيضاً العقارب من نفس جنسها، وكذلك العناكب الأخرى وأحياناً السحالي الصغيرة، وكذلك الخنافس بأنواعها.

العقارب لا ترى، رؤيتها ضعيفة جداً، ولا تسمع ولا تشم، بل تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية والاهتزازات لمعرفة اتجاه فريستها، حيث أن أرجلها الثمانية تحيطها من جميع الجهات بشكل دائري ويوجد عليها أشواك شعرية حسية تستقبل اهتزازات الهواء لتحديد اتجاه فريستها.

:mus13: التكاثر

 تعيش العقرب الصفراء منفردة ويتم فقط الالتقاء فقط للتزاوج، ومدة الحمل مدة متغيرة تتراوح من عدة أشهر إلى السنة والنصف ولا ننسى أنها من ذوات الدم البارد أي أن حرارة جسمها متغيرة، ففي الطقس البارد جداً تدخل في البيات الشتوي. 

يتكون الجنين في الرحم ويتغذى من غدة الأم الهضمية، وتضع الأنثى بعد ذلك ما بين 25-35 عقرب مكتمل النمو وتساعدهم الأم بعد ذلك بواسطة أرجلها الثمانية للتسلق على ظهرها ويبقون على ظهرها لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين حيث تغذيهم من فرائسها.

​


----------



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: العقرب طويلة المقارض :mus13:






تنتمي العقرب طويلة المقارض إلى فصيلة البوثيدي (Buthidae) و هي من أكثر فصائل العقارب سمية، إلا أن سميتها نادراً ما تكون قاتلة للإنسان، ولكنها قد تقتل الطفل أو الشيخ الكبير لضعف مناعة الجسم عندهم.


:mus13: العقرب طويلة المقارض (Apistobuthus pterygocercus) :mus13:

:mus13: طول الجسم

إذا فردنا الذيل يكون طولها من الفم إلى الشوكة من 7-8 سم.

:mus13: شكل الجسم

يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض صغيرة جداً، أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي بالحمة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحمة تجويفان أنبوبيان ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم. وتتميز العقرب طويلة المقارض بعقلة كبيرة نسبياً تكون الثانية من بداية الذيل وتكون كحبة الماش دائرية الشكل، وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان بمقارض طويلة يستخدمها في تقطيع فرائسه، وتتميز العقرب طويلة المقارض بمقارض طويلة ورفيعة بالمقارنة مع العقرب السوداء.

:mus13: بيئتها

 العقرب طويلة المقارض معروف عنها أنها لا تحفر الجحور ولكنها تختبيء في النهار بين الصخور والشجيرات والنباتات الجافة وتحت الأنقاض، وتخرج ليلاً للبحث عن الغذاء. وتتواجد في شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط.

:mus13: اللون

 يكون لون الجسم بني مصفر والأطراف والمقارض بلون أصفر وأحياناً مخضر قليلاً.

:mus13: السم 

 يعتبر سم العقرب هو مصدر فزع الناس منها وهي تستخدم السم لتخدير فرائسها وللدفاع عن نفسها وقد لاحظ العلماء أن العقارب التي تكون مقارضها ضعيفة تكون سميتها أقوي والعجيب أن أغلب فرائسها من اللافقاريات الصغيرة غير أن سمها أكثر تأثيراً في الثدييات. ويعزى ذلك للدفاع عن نفسها من الثديات. ويتركب السم من أنزيمات ومركبات بعضها تسبب الآلام المبرحة للملسوع، ومركبات أخري تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي، حيث تخدر الجسم وتسبب له الاضطراب في التنفس وهبوط في القلب. وتبلغ الآلام والاضطرابات أشدها بعد تقريباً ساعة من اللسعة، وتستمر لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين يبدأ بعدها التحسن، وينتهي كل شيئ بعد يومين أو ثلاثة. 

وتختلف حساسية الناس للسم حسب العمر والوزن، فالصغار وكبار السن أكثركم تأثراً بالسم. 

الصغار لصغر وزنهم حيث يكون تركيز السم في أجسامهم أكثر، والكبار لضعف مناعة أجسامهم. والأعراض التي تصيب الملسوع تختلف من شخص للآخر، ومنها على سبيل المثال، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وضغط الدم أو هبوطه وزيادة في التعرق وسيلان اللعاب ونزول الدموع اللاإرادي وألم شديد في موضع اللسعة وإسهال وترجيع. 






:mus13: طعامها

العقارب بشكل عام مفترسة شرسة تخرج من مخبئها ليلاً للبحث عن فرائسها ومن أشد أعدائها الشَّبَث وتحدث بينهما معارك شديدة فإن استطاع الشبث قضم ذيل العقرب انتهت المعركة لصالحه، و إلا كانت الشبث الخاسرة. وطريقة صيدها أنها إذا شعرت بحركة حشرة بالقرب منها، اتجهت إليها وضربتها بواسطة مقارضها و أمسكتها، ثم تلسعها بشوكتها لسعة أو أكثر وتغرز فيها السم، وفي السم مادة تسهل الهضم للعقرب، بعد ذلك تقطعها بواسطة مقارضها ثم تمتص عصارتها بواسطة فمها الصغير الذي لا يستطيع ابتلاع الفرائس. 

والعقرب لا تفرز سمها كله مرة واحدة ولكن حسب الحشرة التي أمامها، وتتراوح كمية السم التي تخزنه في أكياسها مابين 0.5 إلى 2 ميلي جرام. وتحتاج بعد ذلك من يومين إلى ثلاثة لإعادة تخزين السم. وتفترس أيضاً العقارب من نفس جنسها، وكذلك العناكب الأخرى وأحياناً السحالي الصغيرة، وكذلك الخنافس بأنواعها.

العقارب لا ترى، رؤيتها ضعيفة جداً، ولا تسمع ولا تشم، بل تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية والاهتزازات لمعرفة اتجاه فريستها، حيث أن أرجلها الثمانية تحيطها من جميع الجهات بشكل دائري ويوجد عليها أشواك شعرية حسية تستقبل اهتزازات الهواء لتحديد اتجاه فريستها.

:mus13: التكاثر

تعيش العقرب طويلة المقارض منفردة ويتم فقط الالتقاء فقط للتزاوج، ومدة الحمل مدة متغيرة تتراوح من عدة أشهر إلى السنة والنصف ولا ننسى أنها من ذوات الدم البارد أي أن حرارة جسمها متغيرة، ففي الطقس البارد جداً تدخل في البيات الشتوي.

 يتكون الجنين في الرحم ويتغذى من غدة الأم الهضمية، وتضع الأنثى بعد ذلك ما بين 25-35 عقرب مكتمل النمو وتساعدهم الأم بعد ذلك بواسطة أرجلها الثمانية للتسلق على ظهرها ويبقون على ظهرها لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين حيث تغذيهم من فرائسها.

​


----------



## alhor (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: العقرب السوداء :mus13:





تنتمي العقرب السوداء إلى فصيلة البوثيدي (Buthidae) و هي من أكثر فصائل العقارب سمية، إلا أن سميتها نادراً ما تكون قاتلة للإنسان، ولكنها قد تقتل الأطفال والشيخ الكبير لضعف مناعة الجسم عنده.

:mus13: العقرب السوداء (Androctonus crassicauda)  :mus13:

:mus13: طول الجسم

 إذا فردنا الذيل يكون طولها من الفم إلى الشوكة من 8-9 سم.

:mus13: شكل الجسم

 يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض صغيرة جداً، أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي بالحمة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحمة تجويفان أنبوبيان ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم. وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان بمقارض يستخدمها في تقطيع فرائسه.

:mus13: بيئتها

العقرب السوداء معروف عنها أنها لا تحفر الجحور ولكنها تختبيء في النهار بين الصخور والشجيرات والنبات الجافة وتحت الأنقاض، وتخرج ليلاً للبحث عن الغذاء. وتتواجد في شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط.

:mus13: اللون

يتراوح لونها من الأسود إلى البني الزيتوني أو البني الكاكاوي.




 

:mus13: طعامها

العقارب بشكل عام مفترسة شرسة تخرج من مخبئها ليلاً للبحث عن فرائسها ومن أشد أعدائها الشَّبَث (الجمع شِبْثان وأشباث وتسمى خطأً عنكبوت الجمل ترجمة من اللغة الإنجليزية) حيث تحدث بينهما معركة شديدة فإن استطاع الشبث قضم ذيل العقرب انتهت المعركة لصالحه، و إلا كانت الشبث الخاسرة. وطريقة صيدها أنها إذا شعرت بحركة حشرة بالقرب منها، اتجهت إليها وضربتها بواسطة مقارضها و أمسكتها، ثم تلسعها بشوكتها لسعة أو أكثر ثم تغرز فيها السم، وفي السم مادة تسهل الهضم للعقرب، بعد ذلك تقطعها بواسطة مقارضها ثم تمتص عصارتها بواسطة فمها الصغير الذي لا يستطيع ابتلاع الفرائس. 

والعقرب لا تفرز سمها كله مرة واحدة ولكن حسب الحشرة التي أمامها، وتتراوح كمية السم التي تخزنه في أكياسها مابين 0.5 إلى 2 ميلي جرام. وتحتاج بعد ذلك من يومين إلى ثلاثة لإعادة تخزين السم. وتفترس أيضاً العقارب من نفس جنسها، وكذلك العناكب الأخرى وأحياناً السحالي الصغيرة، وكذلك الخنافس بأنواعها.

العقارب لا ترى، رؤيتها ضعيفة جداً، ولا تسمع ولا تشم، بل تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية والاهتزازات لمعرفة اتجاه فريستها، حيث أن أرجلها الثمانية تحيطها من جميع الجهات بشكل دائري ويوجد عليها أشواك شعرية حسية تستقبل اهتزازات الهواء لتحديد اتجاه فريستها.

:mus13: التكاثر

تعيش العقرب السوداء منفردة ويتم فقط الالتقاء فقط للتزاوج، ومدة الحمل مدة متغيرة تتراوح من عدة أشهر إلى السنة والنصف ولا ننسى أنها من ذوات الدم البارد أي أن حرارة جسمها متغيرة، ففي الطقس البارد جداً تدخل في البيات الشتوي. 

يتكون الجنين في الرحم ويتغذى من غدة الأم الهضمية، وتضع الأنثى بعد ذلك ما بين 25-35 عقرب مكتمل النمو وتساعدهم الأم بعد ذلك بواسطة أرجلها الثمانية للتسلق على ظهرها ويبقون على ظهرها لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين حيث تغذيهم من فرائسها.

:mus13: السم

 يعتبر سم العقرب هو مصدر فزع الناس منها وهي تستخدم السم لتخدير فرائسها وللدفاع عن نفسها وتعتبر العقرب السوداء من أكثرها سمية وقد لاحظ العلماء أن العقارب التي تكون مقارضها ضعيفة تكون سميتها أقوي والعجيب أن أغلب فرائسها من اللافقاريات الصغيرة غير أن سمها أكثر تأثيراً في الثدييات. ويعزى ذلك للدفاع عن نفسها من الثديات. 

ويتركب السم من أنزيمات ومركبات بعضها تسبب الآلام المبرحة للملسوع، ومركبات أخري تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي، حيث تخدر الجسم وتسبب له الاضطراب في التنفس وهبوط في القلب. وتبلغ الآلام والاضطرابات أشدها بعد تقريباً ساعة من اللسعة، وتستمر لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين يبدأ بعدها التحسن، وينتهي كل شيئ بعد يومين أو ثلاثة. وتختلف حساسية الناس للسم حسب العمر والوزن، فالصغار وكبار السن أكثركم تأثراً بالسم. الصغار لصغر وزنهم حيث يكون تركيز السم في أجسامهم أكثر، والكبار لضعف مناعة أجسامهم. 

والأعراض التي تصيب الملسوع تختلف من شخص للآخر، ومنها على سبيل المثال، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وضغط الدم أو هبوطه وزيادة في التعرق وسيلان اللعاب ونزول الدموع اللاإرادي وألم شديد في موضع اللسعة وإسهال وترجيع. 

​


----------



## alhor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: العقرب البنية :mus13:







تنتمي العقرب البنية إلى فصيلة البوثيدي (Buthidae) و هي من أكثر فصائل العقارب سمية، إلا أن سميتها نادراً ما تكون قاتلة للإنسان، ولكنها قد تقتل الأطفال والشيخ الكبير لضعف مناعة الجسم عنده.


:mus13: النوع

:mus13: العقرب البنية (Leiurus quinquestriatus) :mus13:

:mus13: طول الجسم 

بحجم العقرب السوداء تقريباً.

:mus13: شكل الجسم

يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض صغيرة جداً، أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي بالحمة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحمة تجويفان أنبوبيان ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم. 

وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان بمقرضان يستخدمها في تقطيع فرائسه.

وتتشابه العقرب البنية مع العقرب السوداء، لكن يمكن التفريق بينهما بملاحظة أن ذيل السوداء أعرض نسبياً بالمقارنة مع باقي الجسم من البنية، وأصل مقرضي العقرب السوداء منتفخ ومدحرج، بينما البنية لا يوجد انتفاخ في أصل المِقْرَضَيْن، وأطراف مِقْرَضَيْ البنية وأطراف الأرجل والشوكة يكونان بلون أفتح من باقي لون الجسم حيث يظهرا بلون بني به اصفرار.







:mus13: طعامها

العقارب بشكل عام مفترسة شرسة تخرج من مخبئها ليلاً للبحث عن فرائسها ومن أشد أعدائها الشَّبَث (الجمع شِبْثان وأشباث وتسمى خطأً عنكبوت الجمل ترجمة من اللغة الإنجليزية) حيث تحدث بينهما معركة شديدة فإن استطاع الشبث قضم ذيل العقرب انتهت المعركة لصالحه، و إلا كانت الشبث الخاسرة. وطريقة صيدها أنها إذا شعرت بحركة حشرة بالقرب منها، اتجهت إليها وضربتها بواسطة مقارضها و أمسكتها، ثم تلسعها بشوكتها لسعة أو أكثر ثم تغرز فيها السم، وفي السم مادة تسهل الهضم للعقرب، بعد ذلك تقطعها بواسطة مقارضها ثم تمتص عصارتها بواسطة فمها الصغير الذي لا يستطيع ابتلاع الفرائس. 

والعقرب لا تفرز سمها كله مرة واحدة ولكن حسب الحشرة التي أمامها، وتتراوح كمية السم التي تخزنه في أكياسها مابين 0.5 إلى 2 ميلي جرام. وتحتاج بعد ذلك من يومين إلى ثلاثة لإعادة تخزين السم. وتفترس أيضاً العقارب من نفس جنسها، وكذلك العناكب الأخرى وأحياناً السحالي الصغيرة، وكذلك الخنافس بأنواعها.

العقارب لا ترى، رؤيتها ضعيفة جداً، ولا تسمع ولا تشم، بل تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية والاهتزازات لمعرفة اتجاه فريستها، حيث أن أرجلها الثمانية تحيطها من جميع الجهات بشكل دائري ويوجد عليها أشواك شعرية حسية تستقبل اهتزازات الهواء لتحديد اتجاه فريستها.

:mus13: التكاثر

تعيش العقرب البنية منفردة ويتم فقط الالتقاء فقط للتزاوج، ومدة الحمل مدة متغيرة تتراوح من عدة أشهر إلى السنة والنصف ولا ننسى أنها من ذوات الدم البارد أي أن حرارة جسمها متغيرة، ففي الطقس البارد جداً تدخل في البيات الشتوي. 

يتكون الجنين في الرحم ويتغذى من غدة الأم الهضمية، وتضع الأنثى بعد ذلك ما بين 25-35 عقرب مكتمل النمو وتساعدهم الأم بعد ذلك بواسطة أرجلها الثمانية للتسلق على ظهرها ويبقون على ظهرها لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين حيث تغذيهم من فرائسها.

:mus13: السم 

يعتبر سم العقرب هو مصدر فزع الناس منها وهي تستخدم السم لتخدير فرائسها وللدفاع عن نفسها وتعتبر العقرب البنية من أكثرها سمية وقد لاحظ العلماء أن العقارب التي تكون مقارضها ضعيفة تكون سميتها أقوي والعجيب أن أغلب فرائسها من اللافقاريات الصغيرة غير أن سمها أكثر تأثيراً في الثدييات. ويعزى ذلك للدفاع عن نفسها من الثديات. 

ويتركب السم من أنزيمات ومركبات بعضها تسبب الآلام المبرحة للملسوع، ومركبات أخري تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي، حيث تخدر الجسم وتسبب له الاضطراب في التنفس وهبوط في القلب. 

وتبلغ الآلام والاضطرابات أشدها بعد ساعة تقريباً من اللسعة، وتستمر لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين يبدأ بعدها التحسن، وينتهي كل شيئ بعد يومين أو ثلاثة. 

وتختلف حساسية الناس للسم حسب العمر والوزن، فالصغار وكبار السن أكثركم تأثراً بالسم. الصغار لصغر وزنهم حيث يكون تركيز السم في أجسامهم أكثر، والكبار لضعف مناعة أجسامهم. 

والأعراض التي تصيب الملسوع تختلف من شخص للآخر، ومنها على سبيل المثال، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وضغط الدم أو هبوطه وزيادة في التعرق وسيلان اللعاب ونزول الدموع اللاإرادي وألم شديد في موضع اللسعة وإسهال وترجيع. 







ان مقرضي العقرب البنية نحيلان وطويلان ولايوجد انتفاخ في أصلهما، ولاحظ أيضاً أن نهاية مقرضيها وكذلك أرجلها الثمانية مصفرة.

​


----------



## alhor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*


:mus13: العقرب الأمبرطور :mus13: 






 :mus13: الامبراطور العقرب , Emperor scorbion  :mus13: 

:mus13: طعامها

الحشرات ,الفقريات الصغيرة ,الصراصير

:mus13: الحجم

6 - 8 سم 







:mus13: بيئته

الامبراطور في أغلب الأحيان في حياته البرية يعيش تحت الصخور وتحت أوراق الشجر . 

يعيش العقرب تحت درجة 80 درجة فيهرنهايت ولا تقل عن ال70 درجة . والرطوبة تبقى دائما 90-100% . أن هذه العقارب تتغذى على اللافقاريات والفقريات الصغيرة كالسحالي والفئران الصغيرة .العقرب الامبراطور البالغ فإنه يحتاج فقط 3-6 صراصير بالغة في الاسبوع (غذاء بين يوم وآخر).

حجم ذرية الاناث قد يرتفع إلى عشرون صغير, عادة يبقى 8-12 منهم.

عند التزاوج سيبدأ الذكر بمسك الأنثى بكماشاته.بطريقة معينة كأنه يريد الرقص معها ويحدث لعدةدقائق . يخرج الذكر عود سائل منوي على الأرض ثم يترك الأنثى .بعد ذلك تنزل الأنثى على عود وتدخله داخل فتحتها التناسلية .

مدة الحمل تتفاوت بين 3-8 أشهر .

عند الولادة ,تبقى الصغار فوق ظهر أمهم حوالي ثلاث أسابيع قبل نزولها والمخاطرة,لكن يبقون دوما قريبين من أمهم .

والذي يبتعد عن والدته قد يتعرض للأكل من قبل العقارب البالغة .

​


----------



## alhor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: لسعة العقرب :mus13:


:mus13: درجات الإصابة :mus13:

:mus13: درجة أولى   

في مكان الإصابة:ألم أو اضطراب حس .

اختبار القرع إيجابي ( ألم شديد يزداد باللمس أو الضغط)

:mus13: درجة ثانية

الألم واضطراب الحس بعيدا عن مكان الإصابة(اضطراب الحس يتحرك في الطرف،مع نمل حول الفم).

:mus13: درجة ثالثة

سوء وظيفة عصبية عضلية

رقص في الأطراف،ضجر، رجفانات غير إرادية شديدة  والتي تختلط  باختلاجات.

أذية أعصاب قحفية.تشوش رؤية،حركات جوالة في العين،فرط إلعاب،اضطراب بالبلع، تحزمات في اللسان،خلل في الطريق الهوائي كلام غير مفهوم. 

:mus13:درجة رابعة

 تجمع الدرجات السابقة

:mus13: العقارب ذات السم العصبي

تؤثر على قنوات الصوديوم وتسبب تطاول كون العمل مع نزع استقطاب عفوي الأعصاب الودية ونظيرة الودية لذلك تشاهد أعراض أدرنرجية وكولنرجية معاً(ارتفاع ضغط، تسرع نبض،اختلاجات،فرط سكر الدم وإلعاب،دماع، اختلاجات فرط تغوط،تبول، اقياء).

قد يسبب الانسمام العصبي خاصة عند الأطفال:ارتفاع أو هبوط ضغط،لانظميات في القلب،تقلصات بلعوم،تحزمات عضلية،مغص بطني، شح بول،اختلاجات،وذمة رئة، وفشل تنفسي.


:mus13: العلاج :mus13:

إن معظم الحالات لا تسبب انسمام والعناية بالجرح هي المطلوبة فقط.

 المصل المضاد (للدرجة الثالثة والرابعة فقط).

 أتروبين للنوب الكولنرجية.

 حاصرات الكلس ، حاصرات B ،A C E I ، لعلاج الضغط.

يذكر الأسبرين ( يثبط التأثيرات الخثرية للسم).

 الكينين(يعمل كالكورارين على العضلات،خافض ضغط،تأثير مثبت للغشاء وتأثير مضاد للموسكارين،تأثير حال للمبهم،تأثير حاصر لمستقبلات بيتا.


فهي ليست بذات الخطر وخاصة الكبار أما الصغار وخاصة أقل من 5 سنوات فيكون تأثيرها كثيراً وتؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم واضطراب ضربات القلب وفي بعض الأحيان تسبب تشنجات (اختلاجات)، وعادة يعطى الطفل مسكنات للألم ومضاد لسم العقرب في المستشفى أو المركز الصحي، ويتم مراقبة قلب الطفل وحالته العامة.


صورلتطور اللدغة في إصبع يد رجل 





















الصور من وكالة كربلاء للأنباء​


----------



## alhor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*



:mus13: البعض يفضلها ويرعاها :mus13:














:mus13: والبعض يأكلها :mus13:



​


----------



## Ramzi (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*

عن جد غلبت حالك يا alhor

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## Moony34 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*

موضوع رائع....
شكرا لتعبك وللمعلومات الغزيرة


----------



## alhor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*


:16_14_21:أشكرك يا Ramzi Sawaged   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21: أشكرك يا Moony34  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21: الرب يباركم  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21: تحياتى :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:​


----------



## alhor (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*


شكراً للاخوة الاعضاء والضيوف على المرور

تحياتى

​


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*

بجد وحشتنا مواضيعك

اشكرك على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمه دى

عن العقرب بس بصراحه قريت النص وبكره انشالله الباقى 

لانه طويل اوى اشكرك مره تانيه

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## alhor (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟*


اشكرك ياكاندى انتى فين من زمان 

وحشنا مرورك ومشاركاتك 

الرب معكى

تحياتى
​


----------



## alhor (25 مارس 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر للآعضاء والضيوف الكرام
مع تحياتى


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

مووع مهم جداااا يا alhor

مشكور عليه


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا alhor
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## رحيق (26 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل العقارب 

مرررررررررررررررررررررعبات


وقولت المثل

لاقرايب عقارب



مرسي على الموضوع  هاظ​


----------

